# Best starter Amphibian?



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Guys

I am just wondering what the best starter amphibian is so i can go off and research.

I have an exo terra viv that will be empty soon and a couple of people have mentioned that it would be good for frogs.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

KoopaTheBoa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am just wondering what the best starter amphibian is so i can go off and research.
> 
> ...


 
fire bellied toads are really good starter and there very easy to look after dont need heat


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Great thanks!

I shall go off and have a read up about them then.

Could you give me the basics? ie can you keep them together, anything special i should know that the care sheets etc wont tell me?


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the viv.....

interior will all be re-made depending on the requirements


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

There's no point in having a viv like that and keeping fire bellied toads in it it'll just be wasted space! Its more suitable for tree frogs and a beginner tree frog is white's tree frogs. Heck if i can look after them anyone can :lol2: Plus you wouldnt have to adjust the viv at all its perfect for white's apart from the substrate!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

andaroo said:


> There's no point in having a viv like that and keeping fire bellied toads in it it'll just be wasted space! Its more suitable for tree frogs and a beginner tree frog is white's tree frogs. Heck if i can look after them anyone can :lol2: Plus you wouldnt have to adjust the viv at all its perfect for white's apart from the substrate!


just a note a 30x30x45 is too small for an adult white but u could keeo a young one in there 

american green tree frogs are smaller but not as hardy (especially if WC) and males can be freaking noisey


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks simular to my set up. I keep peacock tree frogs aka big eyed tree frogs, these guys are awsome very active and pretty hardly. They need heat like most tree frogs and humidity keeping right but there are relativly cheap around £10-15. They don't grow as big as whites and are generally pretty crazy beings lol. They were my first frogs. 

Id love some toads but the exo terra you have is more suited to climbing frogs etc. toads like to climb abit (depending on how much of an exprorer it is) but general dont jump like the frogs do. You wouldnt need a tank quite as high for the toads.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

if it's a 45 x 45 x 60 then whites tree frogs or usa green tree frogs.
would do fine in it.

whites i have never kept. but usa greens are full of charachter, pretty easy to keep and like drunken welshmen love to sing.

unfortunately at this time of year they tend to sing about 4 in the morning and wake you up.
they then keep going till about midnight on and off.
i keep mine in the living room and they still wake me up when they start singing.


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of your suggestions!

I have just measured it and its 30x30x45

Does that make it too small to keep anything in long term?

Im trying to find things that wont need upsizing - my OH keeps shouting at me for continually buying things that eventually need a bigger home (he doesnt realize that thats because i end up with empty vivs that need filling! :lol2


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Red eyed tree frogs, american or european green tree frogs will be fine in that id say.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

spend_day said:


> just a note a 30x30x45 is too small for an adult white but u could keeo a young one in there
> 
> american green tree frogs are smaller but not as hardy (especially if WC) and males can be freaking noisey


Ahh thought the tank was 45x45x60cm yeah a 30x30x45 definately isnt big enough :gasp:


----------

